# Ironmaglabs New Lineup!! Introducing Dream N Grow!!!



## chez (Dec 19, 2015)

Main Effects of Mitragyna Speciosa (Kratom)

+ Promotes Deep Sleep
+ Enhanced Relaxation
+ Increases Growth Hormone
+ Mental/Cognitive Recovery

The alkaloids in Kratom effect the brain similarly to an opiate, although it is not. It’s effects are unique in that, at moderate or low doses it will generally be stimulating and euphoric. Based on hundreds of Kratom users feedback, it is not enough to impair normal functions such as socializing or working long hours. In fact, based on many interactions with active Kratom users, the feedback was that many use it as, not only an alternative to pain medication, but as an energy booster.

In higher doses Kratom will have sedating effects. Other, outside, factors can fluctuate these effects such as eating a large meal right before taking Kratom, body mass, general tolerance levels, etc. The active alkaloids in Kratom can have both stimulant and sedative effects. With that said, it is never recommended to use Kratom while operating any vehicles, operating machinery, power tools or similar, to mix with drugs, alcohol or take while pregnant.

Sedative Effects:
Also know as a euphoric or analgesic effect, in a higher dose you will be less sensitive to pain, feel more relaxed, have a general feeling of comfort, and may experience pleasant sleep patterns. Although rare, some have experienced itching or sweating. Your pupils may become dilated or small. Those who are predisposed to nausea with prescription pain medication may also experience this with Kratom. If nausea is experienced, lying down and relaxing may ease this symptom. The euphoric effects may cause you to appreciate things such as people, music or television programs that you normally would not. When done in combination with a relaxing environment with the goal of rest, you may find this to be a pleasant alternative to sleep aids. The effects of Kratom taken in higher doses generally last 5 – 6 hours. Kratom taken in higher doses generally last longer and have stronger effects. Many Kratom users have reported experiencing positive rest and feeling quite good the following day.

Additional ingredients in Dream-n-Grow™ to promote sleep:
-L-Theanine
-GABA (gamma-Aminobutyric Acid)
-Phellodendron Root
-Mucuna Pruriens (15% extract)
-5-HTP (5 Hydroxytryptophan)
-Melatonin
Suggested Use:

Take one (1) or two (2) capsules approximately 30-45 minutes before sleeping.
Warnings:

Do not exceed the recommended dose or duration. This product should only be used by healthy adults at least 21 years old. Do no use if pregnant or nursing, or if you are at risk of, or being treated for diabetes, liver problems or high blood pressure. Consult your health care professional before using any dietary supplements.

AVAILABLE NOW FROM IRONMAGLABS!! CHEZ15 FOR 15% OFF!!


----------

